# Dilation chart?



## homebirthbaby (Aug 10, 2006)

Is there a dilation chart somewhere online that could help me figure out how dilated I am?


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

http://catalog.nucleusinc.com/genera...p?ID=16146&A=2

This website has a lot of cool information as well as a video


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

I can't find one online. But 10 cm is 4 inches. If you check your own cervix, and sort of see how spread apart your fingers are, then you can get an idea, at least enough to know if you are really dilated or just barely. It is normal to be dilated up to a cm or a little more if this is not your first baby.


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

My midwife also told me that 1cm equals approximatly a fingertip.


----------



## homebirthbaby (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks! That info helps.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

the center hole of a cd is 1.5 cm and the whole CD is about 12 cm. for example.

effacement is a different measure and is about thickness- sort of like rolling out dough for a pie- the thinner the more effaced- 100% effaced is very thin and you can often feel baby's hair through the sides of the cervix if there is not alot of forewaters.


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

you don't have the "mayo clinic guide to pregnancy" by any chnace? that's the diagram I always use.


----------



## homebirthbaby (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cchrissyy* 
you don't have the "mayo clinic guide to pregnancy" by any chnace? that's the diagram I always use.

I do! I never thought to look in there!


----------

